# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Πλυμένη θαλασσινή άμμος....

## DimMani

...είναι ΟΚ για κάλυψη πλαστικού σωλήνα Αυτόματου Ποτίσματος ; Ή θα την "φάει" το αλάτι ; Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## gep58

πλαστικό και θα το φάει το αλάτι?

----------

